# Incidental Pregnancy



## bforr (Jun 25, 2013)

I work for an urgent care, and we get patients in all the time that say they are pregnant. From my understanding, if the physician documents that the pregnancy affects the treatment, or the illness affects the pregnancy, we need to code it as a complication. Our providers NEVER document anything about the pregnancy other than the fact that it exists. The chart I am coding at the moment is for acute conjunctivitis (372.00). In the HPI, the provider says "(PATIENT IS 13 WEEKS PREGNANT)" and in the follow-up portion, he tells the patient to follow-up with her OB. In this case, should I be using V22.2?


----------



## jmcpolin (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes V22.2 is for incidental pregnancy.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 25, 2013)

No you cannot use the V22.2 unles the provider documentes that the condition is NOT affecting the management of the pregnancy.  The guidelines state:
"It is the providers responsibility to state that the reason for the encounter is not affecting the management of the pregnancy."  to use the V22.2.  the code always codes from the chapter 11 set of codes (630-677) when the patient is pregnant.


----------

